# Invicta ProDiver 4469 ? The Review



## wilfreb

*Invicta ProDiver 4469 - The Review*

Invicta ProDiver 4469 - The Review

By: wilfreb

INTRO: I wanted to make a full review of this match mainly cuz i think this will be the next ''legend'' from invicta, its quality, fit and finish, and price, makes it a total winner.











The first ''swiss'' fever CAME when invicta relased the famous ''9937'', an upgrade to the actual ''legend'' the 8926, in the 9937 was added a sapphire cristal, solid end links, cissor style clase and a swiss movement. Cool features but in a few months of its relase, a lot of problems came up, making people thinking about the new swiss movement maker Sellita with its SW200 automatic, but in the end, it was determinate that the problem was invicta's fault when assembling the watch, the crown was the problem.

The Invicta ProDiver 4469 is all that an invicta or swiss divers watch fan want. Its bigger case, all swiss made, new design makes it a living legend.

First;

1.1 THE CASE

This watch is made from a solid block of stainless stell, its 43mm case makes this watch stand out of the normal watches, normally 38mm to 40mm. bigger watches are ''hot'' so this one is very hot.

Its curved so it ill fit the wrist perfectly.





















The crown guard really does its job, the crown sits inside of both guards.











It has the same size as the aussie pro diver.











1.2THE DIAL

Some people don't like mother of pearl, I dislike it two, but not in this watch, the MOP is very descent and it shines only when its necessary, is mainly black.





















And if I change the angle:











The markers are amazing, reminds me the ''maxi dial'', the big markers makes the dial look very good.











The date magnifier is excellent, better than any other invicta model, perfectly centered in the middle.











And one of the most important things of the watch is this ''swiss made'' printed on the dial.











One of my main draws for the 4469 was the newly designed hands, more bold and bigger, gives the watch a modern-classic look.











1.3THE BRACELET

This is an important point on the 4469, the bracelet have solid end links and better clasp.

The brusher/polished look is normal for invicta divers, it looks great, but its very easy to scratch.











The clasp looks better and works better that the normal, and makes the watch looks expensive.











The solid end links are a big upgrade to the normal divers, makes the watch more solid and the quality is more appreciable.











No folded end links.











1.4THE CROWN

This muct be the easy to use crown ever, super big, very easy to grip and to turn, perfect crown in this watch.











1.5THE BEZEL

This is the beloved ''coin edge bezel'', it's the most easy to use, looks great and its classic, and invicta id a great job in the 4469, this one is all polished and pops like diamonds when the lights touches it. Gorgeous. 











The lume dot is missing, some people likes it, some not, for me isn't a big deal.











1.6THE CASEBACK

We all know that when it comes to caseback, invicta is an expert, and this one isn't an exception.











Displaying all the main info of the watch behing like sapphire, 300m, automatic&#8230;
Its handsome.











The movement is the Sellita SW200, very accurate, too young to be trusted but its being used in a lot of other swiss brands like Breitling, Oris&#8230;
The rotor is nicely decorated and it has a grey tone, leaving behind the blue of the 9937,





















1.7THE CONCLUTION.

This is a well made swiss watch, it has all the features of an much more expensive watch. It looks extremely cool on the wrist and gets a lot of compliments.

Not in the Rolex, Omega or Tag Heuer league, but it has so many nice features that if you where going to buy a submariner for $5k or a seamaster for 2k and you get to hold this timepiece in your hands for just $380, you can get confused. 

Its decorated caseback and movement, the 43mm size, the hands, its coin edge bezel, the solid bracelet and its price makes it a instant winner.

















































































my 4469 have been in my wrist since its arrival, when i put another watch on it feels to small and light.

now i'm







with the black mop. i wont change it for a solid back, everyone thats looks at it says ''wow that looks awesome'' i doubt a solid dial would do that.

your comments will be appreciated.


----------



## bdjjsf

*Re: Invicta ProDiver 4469 - The Review*

Wilfreb, I bought an Invicta 4472, same watch, "pro Diver 300", just a different dial and bracelet. The Sellita SW200 movement broke after just 2 months. Invicta had the watch 3 months to repair it and could not, would not, did not repair it. They sent it back to me still broken. Good luck.


----------



## Mike Rivera

*Re: Invicta ProDiver 4469 - The Review*

Very nice review and photos!

Nice looking copy of a Rolex, but I wouldn't pay that much for an Invicta - just my opinion.

Glad you like it - enjoy it and good luck.


----------



## CuriousG

*Re: Invicta ProDiver 4469 - The Review*

Nice detailed review. Thanks.


----------



## cestommek

*Re: Invicta ProDiver 4469 - The Review*

Thanks for this great review!the dial is very nice.


----------



## SCARDS22

*Re: Invicta ProDiver 4469 - The Review*

I am wearing the EXACT same watch right now!

I LOVE IT!

THANKS for the review!!! :-!


----------



## EAT 2824

*Re: Invicta ProDiver 4469 - The Review*

Great Review Wilfreb!!!!

Superb job, specially with the "old" vs. "new" comparo.
How´s the blue Aquaracer?

Cheers

MM


----------



## deepcdvr

*Re: Invicta ProDiver 4469 - The Review*

Willfreb,

Outstanding watch!! I can't find one anywhere, so if you ever want to get rid of it, let me know!!!

Excellent pics, by the way..


----------



## bryku2

*Re: Invicta ProDiver 4469 - The Review*



SCARDS22 said:


> I am wearing the EXACT same watch right now!
> 
> I LOVE IT!
> 
> THANKS for the review!!! :-!


me too, just bought a new one on ebay and waiting:-!


----------



## Mystro

*Re: Invicta ProDiver 4469 - The Review*

Excellent review.


----------



## Beyond 'The Box'

*Re: Invicta ProDiver 4469 - The Review*

Sweet review man. I just picked up a 4467 Reserve COSC model and LOVE it.


----------



## watchboffin

*Re: Invicta ProDiver 4469 - The Review*



Beyond 'The Box' said:


> Sweet review man. I just picked up a 4467 Reserve COSC model and LOVE it.


Like this watch. Anyone got a review with close up pics of the wave face version as advertised on nbc shopping?...

http://www.shopnbc.com/product/?fam...SZ&srccode=cii_10043468&cpncode=20-24575063-2


----------



## Beyond 'The Box'

*Re: Invicta ProDiver 4469 - The Review*



watchboffin said:


> Like this watch. Anyone got a review with close up pics of the wave face version as advertised on nbc shopping?...
> 
> http://www.shopnbc.com/product/?fam...SZ&srccode=cii_10043468&cpncode=20-24575063-2


No, this is mine...


----------



## watchboffin

*Re: Invicta ProDiver 4469 - The Review*

Thanks for the pics.
I'm not into gold but it does look great. 
Do you know what, if anything, was reworked on the movement to make it cosc certified?

Would still like to see close ups of the wave face version in black if anyone has them.

Thanks again!


----------



## Horological-psychologist

*Re: Invicta ProDiver 4469 - The Review*

Willfreb,

The firsts 9937 didn't use the SW200 from Salita but rather a 25J from ETA.

C. Soler


----------



## DiverBob

*Re: Invicta ProDiver 4469 - The Review*

Just curious, how would one use this watch for "diving" if the lume pip on the bezel is non existent?


----------



## bortas

*Re: Invicta ProDiver 4469 - The Review*



DiverBob said:


> Just curious, how would one use this watch for "diving" if the lume pip on the bezel is non existent?


Have recently received mine, I can attest that it's a beautifully designed watch and extremely well constructed, but it ain't no diver's watch.  The lack of a lume dot on the bezel and diver's extension is for people like me, who like dive watches even though we don't dive.

That being said, the lack of lume dot on the bezel really bugs me since I was really looking for a sub homage, so I can't wait for my Defaubre Ocean 1. The 4469 feels more like a really beautiful piece of jewelry. I'm the type of guy that would rather have a tool around my wrist.

bortas


----------



## tpd80

*Re: Invicta ProDiver 4469 - The Review*

Is the sw200 in the 4469 unadjusted? Or adjusted? If so to how many positions?


----------



## MrGatsby

*Re: Invicta ProDiver 4469 - The Review*

Nice review, I bought a Pro Diver a little while ago. 
Certainly wouldn't go diving with mine but I've had it in the pool and its been just fine for me.


----------



## Kid_A

*Re: Invicta ProDiver 4469 - The Review*

pretty good review and pictures. this is classic "american" diver)


----------

